# Adjusting the under sink drawer



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In my previous post I showed you how you can draw a under sink drawer. In this video I will go over how to adjust the stretchers that make up the trays when you change the drawer box materials and insets.

Be sure to like and share this video if it helps you.
Thanks for watching

Here is the link
https://youtu.be/4VL5gvZcdlY


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Scott, just watched the video and I really liked the under sink drawer idea.
I was wondering what program did you use to draw it?


----------



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Sleeper said:


> Hi Scott, just watched the video and I really liked the under sink drawer idea.
> I was wondering what program did you use to draw it?


Hi thanks for the comment and view. The program is eCabinet systems.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Scott Marshburn said:


> Hi thanks for the comment and view. The program is eCabinet systems.


Oh! OK I'm not familiar with that program and it just didn't register, but now I do remember seeing it spelled out. I thought it was refering to something else. Thanks


----------

